# Prescription charges - latest information



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This is the clearest explanation I've seen in English about the change in the law which came into effect this week, and how they will calculate what we pay.



> *Stage 1*
> 
> From July 1 anyone given a prescription in Spain should notice that it will include the percentage of the cost of the medication that they have to pay. This percentage will be taken from information about your income obtained from the annual resident tax declaration (IRPF).
> 
> ...


New co-payment scheme for Spanish medical prescriptions | Iberosphere | Spain News and Portugal News - Information and Analysis


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This is the clearest explanation I've seen in English about the change in the law which came into effect this week, and how they will calculate what we pay.
> 
> 
> 
> New co-payment scheme for Spanish medical prescriptions | Iberosphere | Spain News and Portugal News - Information and Analysis


I'll be sending this to a friend of mine who has a pension for gran invalidez I think it's called and her husband who is diabetic, so thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This is the clearest explanation I've seen in English about the change in the law which came into effect this week, and how they will calculate what we pay.
> 
> 
> 
> New co-payment scheme for Spanish medical prescriptions | Iberosphere | Spain News and Portugal News - Information and Analysis


I've just read this out in the bar & there were a lot of upset faces......seems pretty much none of the pensioners (that's all there is in here at this time of day) make tax declarations & most of them didn't know about the new charges either


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I've just read this out in the bar & there were a lot of upset faces......seems pretty much none of the pensioners (that's all there is in here at this time of day) make tax declarations & most of them didn't know about the new charges either


Spanish or foreigners?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

*



If you have not made an annual resident tax declaration in Spain there will be no indication on the prescription of how much you must pay. Instead, blanket charges will be made of 40 percent for non-pensioners with low incomes and 10 percent for pensioners. However, it is important to note that no income information means no cap on your monthly contribution.

Click to expand...

*Well at least that's clearer for anyone who hasn't been here long enough to file a tax return.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Spanish or foreigners?


all brits at that time of day


it's a funny bar - first thing in the morning it's all Spanish office/shop/medical centre workers, then about 11:30/12:00 the brit pensioners come in for coffee & sometimes lunch - late afternoons this time of year it's holidaymakers

in the evening it's a real mixture of nationalities


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> all brits at that time of day
> 
> 
> it's a funny bar - first thing in the morning it's all Spanish office/shop/medical centre workers, then about 11:30/12:00 the brit pensioners come in for coffee & sometimes lunch - late afternoons this time of year it's holidaymakers
> ...


Sounds like a _good_ bar!
I just wondered who were the ones who weren't doing their tax declarations. Maybe it'll be reason enough for them to think about getting their papers in next year. Too late for this year though - the last day was earlier on this week I believe...


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We were told by our Farmacia that it was already on our Spanish health card so next time we use it he will know what to charge. Will have to wait and see,we have been declaring tax in spain for about 8 years now so they should have our infomation


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never managed to file a tax return. I got a Modelo form a couple of years ago with a load of barcodes from the AT, but my gestor said my pension was too low to pay tax on. I tried to do a return online at the Seda Electronica but lost the will to live trying to negotiate the software, which kept asking for digital certificates. Is there an easy way?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I've never managed to file a tax return. I got a Modelo form a couple of years ago with a load of barcodes from the AT, but my gestor said my pension was too low to pay tax on. I tried to do a return online at the Seda Electronica but lost the will to live trying to negotiate the software, which kept asking for digital certificates. Is there an easy way?


OH's department, but apparently if you have a digital signature it's much easier. We tried to get one for my daughter as she's just turned 18, but went to the tax office - WRONG!! _First_ you go online and do ??? I don't know, and _then_ you go to the tax office...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds like a _good_ bar!
> I just wondered who were the ones who weren't doing their tax declarations. Maybe it'll be reason enough for them to think about getting their papers in next year. Too late for this year though - the last day was earlier on this week I believe...


actually it's a great bar........& the choccy cheescake is to die for (dd1 makes it & they buy it from her )

I had to sit & explain it all to them - they all seemed to be under the impression that they didn't have to if they have no income in Spain & their pensions are taxed in the UK .............. which strictly speaking is true - it's just better to

yes, you have to get the return in by the end of June, don't you?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> actually it's a great bar........& the choccy cheescake is to die for (dd1 makes it & they buy it from her )
> 
> I had to sit & explain it all to them - they all seemed to be under the impression that they didn't have to if they have no income in Spain & their pensions are taxed in the UK .............. which strictly speaking is true - it's just better to
> 
> yes, you have to get the return in by the end of June, don't you?


I'm not sure of the exact date, but I went to sign off autónomo on Monday and it was packed!! OH said it was the last day or smth like that...

PS How much does your daughter charge if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not sure of the exact date, but I went to sign off autónomo on Monday and it was packed!! OH said it was the last day or smth like that...
> 
> PS How much does your daughter charge if you don't mind me asking?


for the cheesecake - she charges him 12€ (costs her about 3) - he gets 8 portions out of it at 3.50 a slice!!

I have to sign off at the end of this month - so many of my students are going on hols now that I'm almost down to half my income & by the end of the month it won't be worth it at all, so I might just as well have a holiday


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Last date for submissions was Saturday 30th June. My tax charge went through my bank on Monday (actually it was showing online on Sunday night).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It might work out for some that the late submission fine is less than the increase in prescription charges ...

I just wish they'd make the process easier!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have never been asked to return a tax declaration in Spain in the four years I've been here. I've got all the documentation needed if I do get asked to do so.
My income comes from several different sources in the UK apart from the very small amount of interest on my Spanish bank account and the UK income comes under the DTO regulations so presumably I'd be tax exempt here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I have never been asked to return a tax declaration in Spain in the four years I've been here. I've got all the documentation needed if I do get asked to do so.


No, they don't ask. Like all the other taxes here, the onus is on the individual to make the required declarations. The only thing we get a reminder for is the car tax.

An acquaintance of mine died last year leaving six years´worth of unpaid property tax (IBI) and never received any sort of demand from the Ayuntamiento. It makes you wonder how much money could be recouped for the Spanish economy if they were a bit more proactive in such matters.

We've decided to go and visit the Agencia Tributaria next week and get it sorted. The fines for non-declaration are apparently much less than for late declaration!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I have never been asked to return a tax declaration in Spain in the four years I've been here. I've got all the documentation needed if I do get asked to do so.
> My income comes from several different sources in the UK apart from the very small amount of interest on my Spanish bank account and the UK income comes under the DTO regulations so presumably I'd be tax exempt here.


As Alcalaina says, don't expect to get asked. And don't expect that the fact that you weren't asked or didn't know, can be used in your defence. You're supposed to find out if you need to do it or not.
The same logic is behind traffic fines now. You can no longer say that you didn't know you had a fine or weren't notified. _*You*_ are supposed to be responsible for checking that you don't have any...!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> the UK income comes under the DTO regulations so presumably I'd be tax exempt here.


Presumably you mean they are government/local authority pensions , which can only be taxed in the UK


----------



## JoyDuff (Jun 17, 2009)

Bit worried about Alicante/Valencia province as the latest seems to suggest Farmacias have run out of drugs due to non payment by local government and now local government are bringing in a full charge for drugs if I understand it correctly. That would add a huge amount per annum to some folks budget and makes me hesitate to move to the region but wish to go there as the climate is so healthy. Can't win. Anyone know more?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoyDuff said:


> Bit worried about Alicante/Valencia province as the latest seems to suggest Farmacias have run out of drugs due to non payment by local government and now local government are bringing in a full charge for drugs if I understand it correctly. That would add a huge amount per annum to some folks budget and makes me hesitate to move to the region but wish to go there as the climate is so healthy. Can't win. Anyone know more?


:welcome:
I don't know if they have run out of drugs, but they are planning to strike as of Monday, so it won't matter if they have the drugs or not if they don't open

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/117661-farmacias-alicante-valencia-castell-n-strike-indefinitely.html

afaik they are discussing whether or not to charge the full amount (unless that has changed as of today)


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I've never managed to file a tax return. I got a Modelo form a couple of years ago with a load of barcodes from the AT, but my gestor said my pension was too low to pay tax on. I tried to do a return online at the Seda Electronica but lost the will to live trying to negotiate the software, which kept asking for digital certificates. Is there an easy way?


I'm so glad that some other regulars are in the same boat as us!

I pay tax and insurance as autonomo, but when my husband became a pensioner and asked my gestor about him filing a tax return and transferring the tax on his pensions from the UK to Spain, he was told not to bother.

We knew this would come back to haunt us, so he tried to do the return online, but our PC kept crashing on the tax return website, so he left it...

The confusion and the sheer difficulty of doing the right thing in this country is seriously getting to me right now!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CapnBilly said:


> Presumably you mean they are government/local authority pensions , which can only be taxed in the UK


Mostly but not exclusively. All subject to DTOs though. 
As arranged and certified by an accountant....'proper' UK chartered accountant, not financial advisor..


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Mostly but not exclusively. All subject to DTOs though.
> As arranged and certified by an accountant....'proper' UK chartered accountant, not financial advisor..


Not sure what you mean by " All subject to DTO" then, as only government/local authority pensions are not subject to Spanish tax, anything else is liable.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CapnBilly said:


> Not sure what you mean by " All subject to DTO" then, as only government/local authority pensions are not subject to Spanish tax, anything else is liable.


We have accounts offshore in various jurisdictions having owned properties and businesses and bank accounts in countries other than the UK. I don't think I need give further details except to say that our tax affairs, like all our business dealings, are completely above board and conform to local requirements. Most of our income never reaches Spain and has not been earned in Spain. 

It seems though that I may have a small amount of income on which I may have to declare tax in Spain from a private source..


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> We have accounts offshore in various jurisdictions having owned properties and businesses and bank accounts in countries other than the UK. I don't think I need give further details except to say that our tax affairs, like all our business dealings, are completely above board and conform to local requirements. Most of our income never reaches Spain and has not been earned in Spain.
> 
> It seems though that I may have a small amount of income on which I may have to declare tax in Spain from a private source..


I'm sure that your dealings are above board, and the details are your own affairs and nobody elses, but I always worry when people say they've been advised by a professional in another country - in this case the UK, because unless they also have professional activities in another country - in your case Spain, then they may not be upto speed. I think there was an example the other day in another thread, where someone had been advised incorrectly by their UK acountant. 

There also seems to be this urban myth that you only need to declare income that has been earned in Spain. This is not correct, as ALL your worldwide income, if you are a resident for tax purpose are subject to Spanish taxation, and even if you have paid tax somewhere else, it should still be declared, and if there is a DT agreement, then you will get a credit, as you not expected to pay tax twice on the same amount. 

As an example, people often have deposits in the UK, on which they earn (derisory ) interest. When you move to Spain you should ask for these to be paid gross, and then declare them on your Spanish tax return, on which you will pay the appropriate rate. There have been examples recently where the Hacienda have said you have to pay the tax on the full amount, and claim the tax back from the UK - I think this is because they are looking to increase their income. As far as the UK is concerned, for pensions and other income they will refund the tax, and pay you gross in future (providing you complete the correct form), BUT for interest income they will only refund over 12% - this is set out in the DT tax agreement, so in Spain you should only pay the difference between the amount you owe less 12%.

So, just to be clear, it is the individual responsibility to register when they become a tax resident in Spain - i.e they spend over 183 days in the country , and Spain taxes all your worldwide income, it doesn't matter where its earnt or even whether it reaches Spain. As I said earlier, government/local authority pensions paid in the UK are subject to the DT agreement, and can never be taxed anywhere except the UK. As far as other jurisdictions are concerned, then it depends upon the DT agreement with Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CapnBilly said:


> I'm sure that your dealings are above board, and the details are your own affairs and nobody elses, but I always worry when people say they've been advised by a professional in another country - in this case the UK, because unless they also have professional activities in another country - in your case Spain, then they may not be upto speed. I think there was an example the other day in another thread, where someone had been advised incorrectly by their UK acountant.
> 
> There also seems to be this urban myth that you only need to declare income that has been earned in Spain. This is not correct, as ALL your worldwide income, if you are a resident for tax purpose are subject to Spanish taxation, and even if you have paid tax somewhere else, it should still be declared, and if there is a DT agreement, then you will get a credit, as you not expected to pay tax twice on the same amount.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your concern. But I am quite satisfied that our arrangements are being handled professionally and correctly by the accountants of the private bank my OH uses who take very large annual management fees for ensuring that everything is done correctly.
We are not and never have been what I would call wealthy but money earned from professional and business activities over many years has been honestly earned and is now being correctly managed on our behalf so as to ensure our maximum benefit whilst complying with all regulations wherever our money may be.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> So, just to be clear, it is the individual responsibility to register when they become a tax resident in Spain - i.e they spend over 183 days in the country ,


For expats it's not quite that simple


http://www.agenciatributaria.es/AEAT/Contenidos_Comunes/No_residentes/Tributacion_de_no_residentes/Folletos_divulgativos/irnringles.pdf

Pg 5 describes how you become tax resident

But for expats page six is the important one



> In all agreements signed by Spain, reference
> is made to each country's internal legislation
> when defining an individual's country of
> residence. Given that different countries may
> ...


In plain English you may be considered resident by the laws of two different countries. In which case it's not the law of either country that determines residency. It's the treaty.

Some thing else. If you get a lower priced prescription by not filing a tax form you risk being accused for that.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> [/I][/B]Thankyou for your concern. But I am quite satisfied that our arrangements are being handled professionally and correctly by the accountants of the private bank my OH uses who take very large annual management fees for ensuring that everything is done correctly.
> We are not and never have been what I would call wealthy but money earned from professional and business activities over many years has been honestly earned and is now being correctly managed on our behalf so as to ensure our maximum benefit whilst complying with all regulations wherever our money may be.


Well, if they're not advising you that you should be submitting a declaration to the Spain, as you are clearly a tax resident here then I would be asking them a few questions. Just to clarify, this is not about whether you are wealthy, or how you've earned your money, or where it is, or how its managed, its about what you are legally required to do when you are a tax resident in Spain.

,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CapnBilly said:


> Well, if they're not advising you that you should be submitting a declaration to the Spain, as you are clearly a tax resident here then I would be asking them a few questions. Just to clarify, this is not about whether you are wealthy, or how you've earned your money, or where it is, or how its managed, its about what you are legally required to do when you are a tax resident in Spain.
> 
> ,


Again, thankyou for your concern. I repeat: we are perfectly capable of managing our money and evaluating professional advice.

I do not intend to discuss my affairs in detail on an open forum. Neither, incidentally, having had experience - business experience - of lawyers and gestors in Spain would I regard their advice as any more sound than that paid handsomely for given by a reputable international company in the UK...with branches world-wide.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Neither, incidentally, having had experience - business experience - of lawyers and gestors in Spain would I regard their advice as any more sound than that paid handsomely for given by a reputable international company in the UK...with branches world-wide.


I agree with that. I got told something the other day by gestor about tax that was absolute rubbish, and if they were telling their clients the same thing, then I worry for them.

Just to clarify, I posted what I believe to be factual information because when you mention tax, most people get glazed expressions. Its even more difficult when you're dealing with an administration in a different country. Hence you get the situation in Xabiachica's bar, where most of the expats don't declare anything because their money is paid in the UK. 

It always down to the individual, but I believe the choice should be informed, then its upto them. For example I don't think this applies to you, but for anyone who owns a property in the Valencia region - not sure about other regions - the only way to benefit from the favourable IHT allowances is to be a tax resident , and the only way to prove it is to submit returns, even if they are nil returns - I think its 5 years of tax residency - irrespective of what the gestor tells them.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CapnBilly said:


> I agree with that. I got told something the other day by gestor about tax that was absolute rubbish, and if they were telling their clients the same thing, then I worry for them.
> 
> Just to clarify, I posted what I believe to be factual information because when you mention tax, most people get glazed expressions. Its even more difficult when you're dealing with an administration in a different country. Hence you get the situation in Xabiachica's bar, where most of the expats don't declare anything because their money is paid in the UK.
> 
> It always down to the individual, but I believe the choice should be informed, then its upto them. For example I don't think this applies to you, but for anyone who owns a property in the Valencia region - not sure about other regions - the only way to benefit from the favourable IHT allowances is to be a tax resident , and the only way to prove it is to submit returns, even if they are nil returns - I think its 5 years of tax residency - irrespective of what the gestor tells them.


I do not own any property any more. We sold all our business and other properties in the UK and elsewhere.
Most immigrants (I do not recognise the term 'expat') may have had little previous experience of tax, lawyers or even been responsible for paying their own taxes beyond the extent of filling in a yearly return and PAYE on earned income as an employee. I agree, living in Spain and dealing with a completely new situation can be very confusing, especially if you speak no Spanish and haven't had much experience of living abroad.
But you know what....99% of people get by....


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

NickZ said:


> For expats it's not quite that simple
> 
> 
> http://www.agenciatributaria.es/AEAT/Contenidos_Comunes/No_residentes/Tributacion_de_no_residentes/Folletos_divulgativos/irnringles.pdf
> ...


I agree with all that, but when posting on a forum I generally tend to use the 183 day rule, as it applies in most cases, and its simple to understand, otherwise its become complicated, and you also have to start explaining the 90 days over 4 years in the UK etc, BUT, and I think this is the important point, these are the types of documents that people should read to understand their own personal position. 

In addition to the documents you posted I also recommend people read HMRC6, and if you're sad like me, the DT agreement between Spain and the UK and the explanatory manual


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> But you know what....99% of people get by....


Because they ignore it and don't do anything.

I think we've done this one to death now though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> But you know what....99% of people get by....


But maybe they won't "get by" now if they have health issues...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But maybe they won't "get by" now if they have health issues...


Well, I'll not be sympathising. I'm happy to pay 18 euros or whatever as long as I can afford to.
I didn't even bother to go to our Consultorio when I broke my ribs....what could they do? I rang NHS Direct....
Then I bought my pills and that extremely effective cream you recommended. No prescription - I think Sandra paid around 6 euros for pills and cream.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I'll not be sympathising. I'm happy to pay 18 euros or whatever as long as I can afford to.
> I didn't even bother to go to our Consultorio when I broke my ribs....what could they do? I rang NHS Direct....
> Then I bought my pills and that extremely effective cream you recommended. No prescription - I think Sandra paid around 6 euros for pills and cream.


The point is that if you haven't done a tax return the €18 cap won't apply because there is no record in the Spanish tax system to check income against. There won't be any cap at all.

This might not affect you personally, but it will affect people who have to take a lot of medications every day, many of whom are already struggling to get by on their UK pensions. 

It would be really useful if the British Embassy could issue some guidelines, so if they are reading this ....!!!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

And presumably the charge will be 40% not 10%


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> And presumably the charge will be 40% not 10%


no...... pensioners will pay 10%


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> This might not affect you personally, but it will affect people who have to take a lot of medications every day, many of whom are already struggling to get by on their UK pensions.
> QUOTE]
> 
> All the more reason for them to regularise their position, surely.
> ...


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

To charge you 10% they need to know you are a pensioner. They may get this information from their records, or they may not. If not then you would be charged at least 40%. 

If they do know you are a pensioner and charge 10%, but they do not know your income, them logically you would be capped at €60 i.e the maximum cap for a pensioner.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> To charge you 10% they need to know you are a pensioner. They may get this information from their records, or they may not. If not then you would be charged at least 40%.
> 
> If they do know you are a pensioner and charge 10%, but they do not know your income, them logically you would be capped at €60 i.e the maximum cap for a pensioner.


it seems pretty straightforward to me

for example, if you're a UK pensioner (I presume other countries have similar agreements) you'll be registered as such by virtue of the reciprocal agreement & the use of form S1 - so you'll be issued a 'pensioner' prescription (it's a different colour I think)

however - if they have no income/tax info your payment won't be capped


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Mrypg9 (sorry quote wouldn't work)

I agree that people who can afford it should look after themselves. However, Just to be clear, pensioners (and others) who are registered with Spanish health system through the S1 system, are paid for by the UK government, which pays £3,500 (think its pounds but it could be euros) for every person registered, so they are not living off the Spanish people anyway.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> it seems pretty straightforward to me
> 
> for example, if you're a UK pensioner (I presume other countries have similar agreements) you'll be registered as such by virtue of the reciprocal agreement & the use of form S1 - so you'll be issued a 'pensioner' prescription (it's a different colour I think)
> 
> however - if they have no income/tax info your payment won't be capped


I agree with that, but my point is, if you were earning over a €1,000,000 ( as I don't see any maximum) then you would be capped at €60, so logically if they know you are a pensioner then that must also apply


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> no...... pensioners will pay 10%


Those on state pensions, yes. Early retirers on occupational pensions will pay 40% according to the Iberosphere article.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Those on state pensions, yes. Early retirers on occupational pensions will pay 40% according to the Iberosphere article.


well yes, but I meant 'pensioner, pensioners'


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> well yes, but I meant 'pensioner, pensioners'


My posts assumed you were talking about people just on the state pension, as unless they've arrived in the last couple of years, and still qualify under the S1, or paid to join the Valencia scheme, then early retires are unlikely to using the Heath system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> My posts assumed you were talking about people just on the state pension


you understood me then


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I did, but I still think logically there will be a cap of €60. Now, whether it's applied in that way is a completely different thing.

Funnily enough on another forum, someone from Javea who is a spanish (and UK state pensioner) collected their regular monthly prescription on Tuesday, which had 10% and the code 002 in the corner. They were charged 40% ! So there you go.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> My posts assumed you were talking about people just on the state pension, as unless they've arrived in the last couple of years, and still qualify under the S1, or paid to join the Valencia scheme, then *early retires are unlikely to using the Heath system.*


They can in Andalucia, if their income is below a certain level. Extranjeros sin recursos ...


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

They are lucky then.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> This might not affect you personally, but it will affect people who have to take a lot of medications every day, many of whom are already struggling to get by on their UK pensions.
> QUOTE]
> 
> All the more reason for them to regularise their position, surely.


Regularise their position? Many of them, just like you and me, have been professionally advised that they don't need to make a tax declaration. They aren't doing anything "irregular".


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Regularise their position? Many of them, just like you and me, have been professionally advised that they don't need to make a tax declaration. They aren't doing anything "irregular".



But it seems that even though I have very little to declare, I should do so and therefore I will. 
And if I or they have been given incorrect advice then there surely is a need to regularise the position, even if there was no intent to evade.
The advice I was given about financial holdings outside Spain is correct. 
But as I receive a small -very small - amount of interest on money in the bank here I should fill in a form to declare that, all 15 or so euros of it....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm about to make an appointment with a recommended tax specialist here to check over my status just to get a second opinion that everything is above board and I won't get a massive fine for non-payment of tax due.
Just in case.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm about to make an appointment with a recommended tax specialist here to check over my status just to get a second opinion that everything is above board and I won't get a massive fine for non-payment of tax due.
> Just in case.


Let us know how you get on!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Let us know how you get on!



Verifying my status will be fairly straightforward as most of my income is definitely subject to DTOs.
It's OH really who has more complex arrangements.....She is 100% sure she is legal, after reading this thread and pondering I'm not so sure.

Now how much do you have to be worth before it could be a good move to emulate Sir Philip Green and send Sandra to live in Monaco, I wonder?


----------

